# 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise



## Murdoch (5. Januar 2015)

*120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Hey Leute,

ich brauche für meinen mini Radiator an der Radeon einen Austauschlüfter der wenns drauf ankommt gut Luft bewegen kann und aber auch nicht nervig laut ist. Insbesondere nicht wenn man den runterregelt.

Der Lüfter hängt bei mir an einer externen Steuerung. Im Idle braucht der ja nur ein ganz laues Lüftchen wehen lassen.

Aber auf Volllast reichen langsam drehende wie zb. der NB black Pro nicht mehr aus. Da ist die Karte dann irgendwann 8 Grad wärmer wie mit dem Originalen Krawallmacher. 

Könnt ihr da was empfehlen ?

Preis ist wurst. Kann auch 50 EUR kosten wenn das ding leise und zugleich stark ist.


----------



## Dichlorvos (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

ich würde den Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 120mm nehmen. 

oder auch den Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-4 (ITR-B12-4)


----------



## fushigi01 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Also die Noctua sind mit ihren 45dB net wirklich leise, da kannst auch gleich die hier nehmen, die haben noch mehr Luftdurchsatz und sind auch deutlich billiger: https://geizhals.de/scythe-ultra-kaze-3000-dfs123812h-3000-a288602.html


----------



## rhyn2012 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

ich nutze den für meine Corsair AIO Wasserkühlung und bin dankbar das er mir empfohlen wurde: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-3 120x120x25mm 1900 U/min

stets leise und mit 750-950 U/Min am laufen, auch unter Volllast.
Mein FX wird mit OC @4,6 GHz keine 55 Grad warm, bei einer R9 290 Karte die ordentlich Hitze abgibt


----------



## Murdoch (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Ich glaub werde mal den nb probieren. 

Danke für die Infos und Empfehlungen.


----------



## Murdoch (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Ich hab nach langer Zeit nun endlich mal einen NB e-Loop B12-3 gerkauft... leider wie sich raus stellt ein Griff ins .. naja.

Ich dachte zunächst meiner sei kaputt da er ein nerviges Propellergeräusch abgibt. Habe im Netz geschaut und siehe da... die scheinen Probleme zu haben wenn man sie Vertikal einbaut. 

Mein Rechner ist aber komplett so konstruiert dass alle Lüftzer Vertikal drin sind. Also momentan ist der NB jedenfalls deutlich nerviger wie der kaputte knackende MSI.  

Hat einer vielleicht nen Tipp welcher Lüfter ohne Probleme Vertikal montiert werden kann und einiges an Luft schaufeln kann... da kann der NB auch nicht mit dem MSI mithalten... jedenfalls wird die GPU 4 Grad wärmer unter Heaven,


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Von den NB-Motoren weiß ich nur, dass einige (gerade ältere) Modelle Probleme im horizontalen Betrieb haben.
Um Schleifgeräusche vermeiden zu können sollte, man die Lüfter anfangs vertikal einlaufen lassen, damit sich das Schmiermittel optimal verteilen kann.



			
				NB Andreas auf Hardwareluxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hin und wieder kommt es vor, dass bei uns Email eingehen, in denen von  leichten Schleifgeräuschen und/oder niedrigen Drehzahlen bei fabrikneuen  Produkten berichtet wird... Hier nun unser offizielles Statement zu  dieser "Problematik":
> 
> Schleifgeräusche im Achsbereich und/oder geminderte Drehzahlen gegenüber  den Angaben auf Verpackung und Datenblättern sind bei nigel-nagel-neuen  Lüftern vollkommen normal - zumeist treten diese Effekte im nicht  merklichen Bereich auf, doch hin und wieder sind diese auch deutlicher  anzutreffen.
> 
> ...




Hier noch ein weiterer Auszug, was eventuelle Störgeräusche und Verwirbelungen betrifft:


			
				CEO NOISEBLOCKER auf Hardwareluxx schrieb:
			
		

> "Die NB-eLoop sind primär als  extrem leise Gehäuselüfter ausgelegt und  unterscheiden sich im  aerodynamischen Verhalten von herkömmlichen  Lüftern.
> 
> Die ganze Aerodynamik ist so ausgelegt, dass das Einstromfeld optimal   ausfallen muss, die saugende Montage führt hier natürlich zum Gegenteil.   Ich vermute hier liegt auch die Erklärung, ob Radiator oder CPU  Kühler,  NB-eLoop sollten generell einblasend montiert werden.
> Oder der Abstand muss im "Pull Betrieb" erhöht werden, was ja zumindest   bei Radiatoren eh nicht unüblich ist und oft zu besseren Ergebnissen   führt.
> ...



Sollten die Geräusche nach diesen Berücksichtigungen immer noch vorhanden sein, würde ich den/die Lüfter in RMA einschicken.
Habe selbst zwei B12-2 und diese laufen tadellos, selbst ohne die Einlaufzeit 

Falls du dich letztendlich doch für etwas anderes entscheiden solltest, dann empfehle ich ein paar Noctua NF-F12.
Die industrial PPC sind vollkommen überbewertet, es sei denn man steht auf 2000-3000 U/min mit entsprechender Akustik.
Im normalen Drehzahlenbereich (<1200) gibt es da auch kaum Unterschiede zu den klassischen F12.

Falls diese dir auch nicht zusagen sollten, dann würde ich es mal mit einem Alphacool Susurro versuchen, der macht vor allem beim Luftdruck eine gute Figur.

*PS*: gegebenfalls würde ich mir auch direkt einen Fan Shroud zulegen. Gibts für wenige Euronen, z.B. aus Acrylglas, bei Aqutuning.


----------



## KnSN (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

_Metapher: "Der Hubraum lässt sich mit nichts anderes ergänzen als durch noch mehr Hubraum." _

Der Luftdurchsatz eines Lüfters lässt sich fundamental nur durch noch mehr Drehzahl steigern, insofern das Druckverhältnis der zu bewegenden Luft mitspielt. 
Wenn dies der einzige Aspekt eines Lüfter ist - ist er aber nicht. 

Vorab: Hohe Laufleistung gepaart mit geringer Laufruhe ist allenfalls Utopie - es sei denn, man betreibe Blasphemie gegen die anerkannte Physik. 
Es muss der Kompromiss eingegangen werden: Hohe Leistung mit hoher Lautstärke, oder gemäßigte Leistung mit Lautstärke im Toleranzbereich, oder niedrige Leistung mit geringer Lautstärke. 
Die Lautstärke von einem Lüfter wird durch die Reibungsenergie seiner Motorik beeinflusst. 
Es gibt verschiedene Lüfter-Konstruktionen: Als besonders laufruhig gelten Gleitlager der verschiedensten Art. 
Besonders bewährt haben sich Lüfter der Konstruktionsweise Fluid Dynamic Bearing (Flüssigkeitslager); dabei handelt es sich um einen Lüfter der Bauart Sleeve Bearing, zu erkennen an den Gewindespulen aus Kupferdraht, mit den Unterschied, dass das Lager auf einer Ölschicht aufsitzt. 
Es gibt noch zahlreiche andere Varianten, beispielsweise Hybrid-Lager. 
Es gibt dennoch eine Möglichkeit, den Luftdurchsatz zu steigern, nämlich mittels spezieller Konstruktion der Blätter, welche die Luft schaufeln. 

Einerseits gibt es Lüfter, wie der Aerocool Air Force, welcher mithilfe eines Aufsatzes der Diffusität des Lüfters entgegenwirkt, indem die Luft gebündelt wird. 
Dieser Effekt steigert zwar nicht den Luftdurchsatz, dennoch wird durch die Bündelung der Luft ein größerer Durchsatz auf einen speziellen Punkt gerichtet. 
Dieser Effekt ähnelt so ziemlich der Konstruktion eines Schallwandlers mit flacher Membran. 

Andererseits gibt es sogenannte Static-Pressure-Lüfter. 
Darunter ist ein Lüfter zu verstehen, der seine Blätter breit fächert, möglichst bündig zueinander, sodass er den entgegenlaufenden Luftstrom durch seine bündig angeordneten Blätter auffängt und reflektiert, wodurch er statischen Druck aufbaut, daher Static Pressure.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

eventuell ist ja der Akasa Apache case fan was für dich
Akasa Apache case fan black (AK-FN058) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Luftdurchsatz: 97.7m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.64mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 6.9-16.1dB(A)


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Noctua 
Produktvergleich Noctua NF-F12 PWM, Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland

Der NF-12 hat den höheren statischen Druck, der Noctua NF-S12A wär halt nochmals leiser.
Laufgeräusch ist bei beiden extrem ruhig, da gibts Qualitativ nichts zu meckern.

Du könntest den Lüfter auch parallel zur CPU laufen lassen. Ein Y-Kabel ist im Lieferumfang dabei.
Alternativ für mehrere Lüfter:
Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Murdoch (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Von den NB-Motoren weiß ich nur, dass einige (gerade ältere) Modelle Probleme im horizontalen Betrieb haben.
> Um Schleifgeräusche vermeiden zu können sollte, man die Lüfter anfangs vertikal einlaufen lassen, damit sich das Schmiermittel optimal verteilen kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Pullbereich habe ich gestern auch gemerkt, dann ist das Teil nicht zu ertragen. Bei dem Radiator bläst er die Luft durch, kann also ungehindert luft ziehen. Trotzdem gibt es dieses surrende Geräusch. 

Defekt sollte der nicht sein, habe ja 2 gekauft um auch meinen CPU Fan zu ersetzen der schon sehr alt ist.



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> eventuell ist ja der Akasa Apache case fan was für dich
> Akasa Apache case fan black (AK-FN058) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Luftdurchsatz: 97.7m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.64mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 6.9-16.1dB(A)



Danke für den Tipp. Erscheint mir erstmal etwas wenig an Durchsatz. Der NB hat laut Daten mehr und kühlt auch weniger wie der originale von MSI. Wundert mich sowieso irgendwie. Das originale Teil ist wirklich das billigste vom billigen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Noctua
> Produktvergleich Noctua NF-F12 PWM, Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Der NF-12 hat den höheren statischen Druck, der Noctua NF-S12A wär halt nochmals leiser.
> ...



Danke erstmal. 

Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen mit dem NB rumprobiert, konnte jedoch leider keine Besserung herbeiführen. 

Leider  macht der immer fiese Geräuche solange man den direkt irgendwo vor  baut. Würden man den einzeln in der Luft hängen wären er tatsächlich  leise bei hohem Luftdurchsatz.-



Abductee schrieb:


> Noctua
> Produktvergleich Noctua NF-F12 PWM, Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Der NF-12 hat den höheren statischen Druck, der Noctua NF-S12A wär halt nochmals leiser.
> ...



Danke  für den Tipp.Noctua habe ich auch schon überlegt. Anhand der Daten  sieht mir dieser aber nicht potent genug aus. Der  Der 120er ist als  Ersatz für meine GPU Kühlung (120er Radiator) und wird über die  Lüftersteuerung der AMD geregelt. Aber so ein Splitterkabel wird interessant wenn ich in einem anderen Gehäuse mal nen anderen Radi mit 2 Lüftern verbauen will.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Der Noctua NF-F12 PWM ist dir nicht potent genug?
Der F12 ist durch den hohen statischen Druck sehr gut für Radiatoren geeignet.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre läuft doch der originale Lüfter auf der Fury X im Normalfall nicht höher als 1200rpm.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Herstellerspezifikationen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*



Murdoch schrieb:


> ...


Luftdurchsatz oder leise, beides geht nicht. Bei 120mm wird es auch mit dem am besten abgestimmen Impellern turbulent und damit hörbar. Die guten Lüfter halten länger, haben keine Schleifgeräusche und klackern nicht, aber rein vom Verhältnis Luftdurchsatz zu Geräusch ist das alles egal. Nimm Dir Noiseblocker für 8,-€ mit der Option, bis zu 2000U/min drehen zu können. Und dann hast Du je nach Wunsch Ruhe bei 1000 U/min oder Durchsatz bei 2000U/min. Oder leg ein paar Euro drauf und nimm die minimal leisere neuere Variante, die aber nicht mehr so viel Durchsatz hat.
8,-€ https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xlp-rev-3-0-a369884.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
14,-€ https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a503969.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Es gibt schon Unterschiede, nur stehen die nicht immer im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis.
Mit ein paar Noctua als Beispiel bekommt man dennoch einiges an Gegenwert: hohe Vearbeitungsqualität, Laufruhe des Lagers, kaum Vibrationen, hohe Lebenserwartung und Garantiedauer, einiges an Zuebhör,... dazu natürlich die meist etwas bessere Effizienz (Lautheit im Verhältnis zur Performance).
Auch bei den Frequenzen kann man schon mal Unterschiede raushören. Ein paar SW2 klingen für mich jedenfalls wesentlich dumpfer (niederfrequenter) als ein paar Budget-Lüfter.
Mit den günstigeren NB habe ich auch eher schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht, da die Lager nicht selten klackern. Auf Hardwareluxx gibt es da auch genügend Threads zu solchen Defiziten.


----------



## KnSN (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

In puncto Lebenserwartung von Noctua-Lüftern ist zu beachten, dass frühzeitig eintretende Haarrisse der Lüfter-Blätter keinen Seltenheitswert haben. 
Ansonsten ist die Lebenserwartung von allen Lüftern auf 200.000 - 300.000 Betriebsstunden begrenzt, wovon bei mittlerem bis hohem Drehmoment allenfalls zwei Drittel realistisch wirken. 
Entropie: Je schneller der Lüfter rotiert und je stärker seine Materialien in der gegenseitigen wie auch fremden Wechselwirkung stehen, desto größer ist seine Veränderung und demzufolge um so schneller ist seine Zeit verstrichen, denn die Zeit allein entspringt der Epoptie, es ist die Veränderung, welche den Körper und Geist von Materie und Energie aufleben lässt. 
Ein Lüfter mit geringem Reibungswiderstand auf niedrigen Drehmoment erfüllt die bestmögliche Voraussetzung für eine ungestörte und lange Betriebszeit. 
Ein Lüfter der Konstellation Gleitlager (Sleeve Bearing, Hybrid Bearing, Fluid Dynamic Bearing) ist dieser Anforderung auf mechanischer sowie thermodynamischer Ebene am besten gewachsen.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: 120er Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und möglichst leise*

Danke für die weiteren Ideen.

Also die Lebenserwartung ist mir nicht wirklich wichtig. Sollte halt im Normbereich liegen. Der originale Lüfter hatte einen zu schnellen Lagertod... ist auch sonst sehr schlecht verarbeitet. 

Die Kühlleistung sollte halt nicht schlechter liegen als beim Originalen... und weniger Geräusche sollten schon aufgrund der besseren und vor allem intakten Lager des Neuen entstehen. 

Die NB eLoop passen jedenfalls nicht gut vor den Radi. Am CPU Lüfter geht so einer. 

Ich werde wohl mal einen Noctua oder den oben beschriebenen NB für 8 EUR probieren.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2021)

Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ab € 13,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 450-1700rpm • Luftdurchsatz… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu
				













						Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz/transparent ab € 13,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz/transparent ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin PWM mit Daisy Chain Buchse • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 200-… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu
				





Frage;
Welcher der Beiden Lüfter schaufelt bitte mehr Erwärmte Luft nach draussen
Werden als Hecklüfter verbaut
Danke !


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Februar 2021)

Schau mal auf das Datum des Beitrages.

Schade, daß es keine Tonnen gibt.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Februar 2021)

Ja gesehen...
Kein Problem, schliessen dann bitte!


----------

